# New member, long time lurker



## WitchKing (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I love these forums, been reading them for about 6 months. So much good info, not only fitness stuff, but also politics, sex, economy, relationships...wow!

Didn't want to join until I had something useful to add or meaningful questions to ask. Now I do.

I've been on TRT for three years and finally got it working for me. I take 75mg test cyp and 50iu HCG e3d. Also take .25mg Anastrozole daily. My doctor did the test cyp, but I had to research, source, and dose the HCG and Anastrozole myself.

Thanks guys,
-WitchKing


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2013)

WitchKing, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## WitchKing (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Prince


----------



## Z499 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to IMF! You should direct questions like that to the Anabolic Zone thread. You will get a lot more responses to what you are looking for.


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice username


----------



## WitchKing (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## Swfl (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Rugged (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Laborer (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## sneedham (Apr 3, 2013)

Glad to see someone doing their research before they just start pinning....Good job and nice protocol... I do 200mg/ml/wk of test cyp and .5 mg of arimidex 3X/wk.. I am starting to research HCG because I think it should be a part of TRT in my opinion....


----------

